# Browning A-5 light 20ga



## Up-Stream (Feb 2, 2009)

was wondering if anyone had some advice for a cracked fore-end. I recieved a beautiful Belgium browning a-5 light 20 with a 28in barrel. I found a 22in japanese barrel with choke tubes and put that on the gun to make it shorter and lighter for grouse hunting. just after I got it set up the way I wanted it the fore-end cracked. I had the ring set to heavy load, but the wood is thin and it must have been dry. Any suggestions would help. seems there isnt a synthetic for that model :sad:


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Well unfortuneatly the gun is now junk, so how much do you want for it??






Just kidding, unless you really do want to sell it.

A-5s are notorious for splitting the fore end, both of mine have done it, its all in how much you tighten down the nut. They do not have to be so tight it splits the fore end (too late now). Gluing it hasnt worked on my not-so-nice one, I wouldnt dare try it on my baby. As long as you dont reap on the nut it will be ok. My 1953 has been cracked since, well, 1953, the 1st time grandad tore it apart to clean it, guess what he did. Crack. Has been fully functional after 1000s of rounds since.

Never ruin such a beautiful weapon by putting synthetic anything on it. I don't even think they are made for A-5. I hope not anyway.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have repaired cracked stocks and forends with AcraGlas and it has worked well. If it is properly done, it is hardly visible. Hope this helps. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Up-Stream (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried using a small amount of gorilla glue and clamping it over night. this held up for a few hundred rounds. I love the way the gun comes up, and its light for carrying all day. guess I'll just keep shooting. Browning had a couple japanese fore-ends left in their inventory, but they wanted 100 bucks and I doubt the wood would match my stock.


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Check Midwest Gunworks or Brownells online. MGW almost always has stocks for sale to match any browning. Also, there is a synthetic option made by RamLine usually available on Ebay for around 50 bucks for a full stock set. Just type in Browning A5 Stock.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

West System epoxy. 

You can get it online or at a marine store. I know West Marine keeps it in stock. The wood will fail again before the glue breaks.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

www.gunbroker.com type 156507846 in the search box. Seller has 4 or 5 listed, Gloss or Satin, Belgium or Jap 20 GA. $59.95 $5.95 shipping


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Not to belittle any of the above suggestions, this shotgun is now worth enough to seek out some of the best professional restorers. You might ask someone at Williams in Davison to see who they would recommend. Keeping this shotgun all original is a worthwhile quest.

At the last large gun show I attended, the A-5 light 20's, especially the Belgium made guns, were going for at least $1400, and they were not sitting on the table very long. In contrast, the 12ga A-5's were quite common and sold for a lot less.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

You could also try Numrich. They sometimes have original parts available. 

e-gunparts.com/dept.asp


----------

